# my favs



## coreya (Sep 21, 2009)

this is my favorite bottle ( which I may have to sell soon due to circumstances beyond my control) and some of my collection.

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/missisquoi/100_0571.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/missisquoi/100_0601.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/collection/100_0681.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/collection/100_0680.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/collection/100_0679.jpg


----------



## woody (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like you have a nice Winchester gun safe, there.


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes its the larger of 2 I have that houses *one* of my other obsessions (military firearms), being  retired  law enforcement always believe I would rather be tried by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 21, 2009)

The Missisquoi bottle with the Indian woman and the papoose is a great bottle.  Nice color, too - looks to be a yellow olive.  Apparently there is a black variant that is rare, but I've never seen one.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2009)

That's quite a jar collection there... I'm curious what are the things inside the jars... IOU's? []


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats where I keep my brain ( notes on what it is and value in case I bite the big one and my wife has to dump them) It also keeps me from having to keep looking stuff up.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought that's what they were..that is an advantage to collecting jars.. you can keep brains in them! []


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 22, 2009)

He keeps the brains in there to lure the zombie hoard so He can pick them off one by one with His military firearms? 

 Right Corey?


----------



## coreya (Sep 23, 2009)

anything that works to create a target rich environment as long as they dont touch my jars!!!!


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 23, 2009)

[]


----------



## junkyard jack (Nov 5, 2009)

Ouch. Speaking as a fruit jar collector, that's not excatly the best way to display jars.


----------

